# DT Swiss Laufradsatz XRC 180 in Cubebikes 2007



## Uwehasi (21. Oktober 2006)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was sich hinter dem DT Laufradsatz "XRC 180" genau verbirgt?

Der LRS wird ja in div. besseren Ausstattungskits z.B. beim AMS Pro oder Elite verbaut. So wie man die Nomenklatur von DT kennt, würde das auf ein gewicht von ca. 1800 g hinweisen. Das wiederum könnte bedeuten es handelt sich um den Klassiker 240s, DT Comp., Messing Nippel, XR 4.1d, incl. Schnellspanner. Oder mit 340s ohne Spanner, dann aber 1860 g....???


Aber eben alles Spekulationen. Weiß irgendwer mehr?


----------



## Uwehasi (30. Oktober 2006)

So hab letzte Woche mal bei DT und bei Cube angefragt was sich hinter dem LRS verbirgt.

Von Cube kam leider noch keine Antwort. 
Von DT kam am gleichen Tag:  
"...ist quasi Onyx Naben Technik, aufgespeicht mit einer unserer gesteckten Felgen..."

Würden also in etwa diesen Eckdaten entsprechen:
Felgen:     X455 Disc                   
Nabe:       Onyx Disc                  
Speichen:  DT Competition           
Nippel:      Messing  
Gewicht:   VR/HR nach DT Spokeskalkulator  868/1069 g  = 1937 g

Wären sie immerhin ca. 140 g leichter als die XT/Taurus Kombi aus 2005, 21 g leichter als die diesjährige XT/4.1d Variante.
(Aber 17 g schwerer als die 2006/07er Crossrides)

Aber sicher ist das immer noch nicht   
Hat hier echt keiner genauere Infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (31. Oktober 2006)

Hab auf der *DT Swiss-Site* darüber auch noch keine neuen Info´s herauslesen können...aber bald werd ich ja hoffentlich an Unterschied zu dem
meinigen LR-Satz sehen können, wenn Cube die Aktion mit dem LRS beginnt.


----------



## Uwehasi (31. Oktober 2006)

Kenne den alten "Cube-Aktion für verspätete Auslieferung neuer Modelle" leider nicht. Hat man euch da den XRC versprochen?

Wäre toll wenn Du ein paar Bilder und ggf. ne subjektiv, objektive Beschreibung von Gesamteindruck machen könntest, wenn Du ihn hast.


----------



## Bond007 (31. Oktober 2006)

Uwehasi schrieb:


> Kenne den alten "Cube-Aktion für verspätete Auslieferung neuer Modelle" leider nicht. Hat man euch da den XRC versprochen?
> Wäre toll wenn Du ein paar Bilder und ggf. ne subjektiv, objektive Beschreibung von Gesamteindruck machen könntest, wenn Du ihn hast.



Jo, genau diesen 180er-LRS hat man damals neben einem Kleidungsstück aussuchen können,kann, sobald dieser bei mir eingetroffen ist ein Foto machen und hier reinposten.


----------



## Flugrost (31. Oktober 2006)

Meiner is heute Morgen eingetroffen - heute Abend gips Bilder.
Vorab: Fürs Fritzz isses nix (falsche HRNabenbreite).


----------



## Bond007 (31. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Meiner is heute Morgen eingetroffen - heute Abend gips Bilder.



Aha, dann scheint´s wohl aktuell mit der Auslieferung anzulaufen - vielleicht is
ja meiner auch bald da.


----------



## Traillurchi (31. Oktober 2006)

Sers Leute,
hab meinen LRS soeben ausgepackt und fertig montiert.
Das HR wiegt mit dem Mitgeliefertem Felgenband und dem
DT Swiss Schnellspanner 1158 g.
VR kommt auf 940 g

Macht einen recht soliden Eindruck das Ganze.
Bin gespannt wie er sich fährt.


grüsse 
Daniel


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Meiner is heute Morgen eingetroffen - heute Abend gips Bilder.
> Vorab: Fürs Fritzz isses nix (falsche HRNabenbreite).




Meiner ist noch nicht da.
Würde mich aber selbstverständlich über ein paar Bilder deinerseits freuen ....

Ja wie, für's Fritzz ist es nichts? Die Helden liefern den doch nicht etwa in 135er Breite?
Super ..... weitere Kommentare erspare ich mir.

Alex


----------



## fatz (9. November 2006)

meiner ist jetzt auch schon ein paar tage da. macht einen ganz guten eindruck, wenn auch
nicht den von high end material (was nicht heisst, dass ich irgendwie unzufrieden waere).

was die componenten betrifft wuerd ich auf folgendes tippen:
naben: 340er
speichen: definitif ohne verjuengung in der mitte (champion?)
felgen: ? scheinen gesteckt zu sein

servus,
franz


----------



## Bond007 (9. November 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> meiner ist jetzt auch schon ein paar tage da.



Ah, sehr interessant! Da Du ja aus Kolbermoor kommst, sollt´s im 8er-PLZ-Bereich wohl hoffentlich auch bald soweit sein...zumindest is bei mir no nix eingetrudelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. November 2006)

... immer noch nichts.


----------



## Brausa (18. November 2006)

wie breit (Innenbreite) sind die Felgen? Ich fand beim 06er Modell ganz gut dass DT5.1er (bzw. S.O.S.) und nicht 4.1er montiert waren...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. November 2006)

Hi,

da mein LRS jetzt ja auch gekommen ist (als mehr oder weniger glücklicher Aktionsteilnehmer) kann ich zumindest schonmal ein paar Bilder posten.
Optisch macht der LRS eine recht gute Figur. Bei den Naben könnte es sich um die 340er handeln, jedoch ist das Freilaufgeräusch doch wesentlich lauter als bei denen, welche in meinem Fritzz verbaut sind. Optisch jedoch unterscheiden sich die Naben so gut wie garnicht (abgesehen davon, dass der LRS "nur" in 135er Breite geliefert wird und nicht wie für's Fritzz erforderlich in 150er ... )

Hier also mal 4 Bilder von Hinterrad und Vorderrad, mit montierten Alberts und einer Deore Kassette (welche ich noch rumliegen hatte):
























Einen Fahrbericht kann ich derzeit noch nicht abliefern, da sich das Bike, auf welches der LRS montiert werden soll, noch im Service befindet.

Das Gewicht der Laufräder (wie oben zu sehen, ohne Bremsscheibe) beläuft sich für das Vorderrad auf ca. 1900gr und für das Hinterrad ca. 2420gr.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## S.D. (19. Dezember 2006)

Hab´ heute auch mal probiert über den Vertrieb von DT (Centurion) eine Auskunft über den LRS zu bekommen.
Statt Auskunft gab´s aber nur unfreundliche Kommentare. Er wisse nicht, was CUBE da für ein Zeugs ordert, ich solle mir lieber ein vernünftiges MTB kaufen (ein Centurion).
Den LRS würde es offiziell nicht geben und er hat auch keine Lust herauszufinden, was dahintersteckt.

Weiterhin warf er mir Inkompetenz vor, weil ich mich wohl überhaupt nicht informiert hätte.

Vor knapp zwei Jahren hatte ich schon mal dort angerufen, um eine Auskunft bezügl. einer Manitou Federgabel zu erhalten (Centurion ist auch dafür der Importeur) und bekam eine ähnlich unfreundliche Antwort.

Schon allein deshalb steht für mich fest, dass ein Bike von CENTURION für mich nie in Frage kommt.
Auch wenn CUBE immer wieder Lieferprobleme hat und teilweise auch keiner dort auf gewisse Fragen eine Antwort parat hat, bin ich doch bei CUBE immer freundlich behandelt worden und man hat mir zumindest versucht weiterzuhelfen.

Gruss


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Dezember 2006)

Also zu de, LRS kann ich bisher einen kleinen Fahrbericht abliefern:

Leicht, steif, Freilaufgeräusch ist vorhanden .... ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den DTs ...

Schade das du so schlecht behandelt wurdest S.D. .
So etwas kann einem die ganze Laune an einer Bikemarke vermießen nach dem Motto: "Hilfe, Kunde droht mit Auftrag" ... aber wer nicht will, der hat ja bekanntlich schon 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fatz (19. Dezember 2006)

das ganz nennt man auch: wegen reichtum geschlossen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Dezember 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> das ganz nennt man auch: wegen reichtum geschlossen....


----------



## S.D. (4. Januar 2007)

Uwehasi schrieb:


> So hab letzte Woche mal bei DT und bei Cube angefragt was sich hinter dem LRS verbirgt.
> 
> Von Cube kam leider noch keine Antwort.
> Von DT kam am gleichen Tag:
> ...



Hab heute eine Antwort von CUBE bekommen:
Felge entspricht ca. X455-Niveau, Nabe ist industriegelagert mit normalem Freilauf.
Wäre also im Prinzip ok., allerdings nicht so hochwertig wie der bisherige LRS (4.1d / XT).
Schwieriger wird´s mit Sicherheit Ersatz dafür aufzutreiben. 

Gruss


----------



## bikemax100 (6. Januar 2007)

Diese Infos habe ich per mail von Cube erhalten.

Naben: DT Naben auf Onyx Basis

Felgen: gesteckte DT Felge (455)

Speichen: Comp

Nippel: Pro Loc Messing

Gewicht: 1920gr.


----------



## tutterchen (5. Mai 2007)

und dies hat mir DT Swiss geschickt:

"das ist ein Laufradsatz, der von Cube exklusiv angeboten wird und so nicht im Nachrüstmarkt erhältlich ist.

Die technische Basis der Nabe ist die DT Onyx; die Felge ist eine gesteckte DT Swiss Felge, aufgebaut ist der Satz mit DT Comp black 2.0/1.8 und ProLock Messingnippeln."


----------



## Oasisbiker (9. Mai 2007)

Nicht nur Cube, sondern auch Radon und Curtis bieten diesen LRS auf Kompletträdern an. Bei Radon (http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/QLT-Race-XT_id_16221_.htm) ist zu lesen:
"Der XRC 180 Laufradsatz basiert auf DT Onyx Naben und DT X455 Felgen. Vorne 2-fach und hinten 4-fach industriegelagert und mit jeweils 32 DT Competition Speichen bestückt, steckt er selbst härteste Belastungen weg."


----------



## fatz (9. Mai 2007)

radon rahmen sind eh nur anders gelabelte cubes. curtis kenn ich ned


----------



## soil (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo, kann mir einer der Vorschreiber sagen, wie breit denn nun die Felgen sind?
Vielen Dank
Sven


----------



## bikemax100 (1. Juni 2007)

soil schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir einer der Vorschreiber sagen, wie breit denn nun die Felgen sind?
> Vielen Dank
> Sven



Laut der Info die ich erhalten habe handelt es sich um die DT X455 MTB disc.

Hier das Datenblatt von DT.
http://www.dtswiss.com/data/files/DAT_DE_60320162502.pdf
Innen 16,3mm, Aussen 22,0mm

Gruß Max


----------



## mother lode (23. Juli 2007)

Könnte man bei einem Fahrergewicht von 70kg doch gewiß sehr gut durch 4.2D u. 240s ersetzen... Oder etwas nicht?

Ich bin mit dem Gewicht des XRC 180 nicht so zufrieden und hab den anderen LRS schon an meinem Hardtail dran und bin davon wirklich begeistert, nur ist meine Fahrweise auf dem Stereo auch eine etwas andere...


----------



## fatz (23. Juli 2007)

mother lode schrieb:


> Könnte man bei einem Fahrergewicht von 70kg doch gewiß sehr gut durch 4.2D u. 240s ersetzen... Oder etwas nicht?


wenn du das stereo so faehrst, wie es gedacht ist, lieber mit 5.1 felgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (23. Juli 2007)

Also, es ist mein erstes Fully und ich sammle erst noch Erfahrungen. Von daher ist mein Fahrstil alles andere als brachial aber bei meinem HT hab ich auch mit der Zeit immer mehr gemacht. Und wenn sie das Fahrrad in der Konfiguration schon mit X455 Felgen und Fat Alberts ausliefern...

Wäre diese Kombination denn auch leichter als der XRC 180 LRS?
Der steht hier ja mit 1.937g - hat den jemand evtl. mal gewogen?
4.2D VR+HR: 1.657g; 
5.1D VR+HR: 1.878g laut SC 
Die 5.1D sind leckere 100g schwerer pro Felge (laut DT HP) und soviel bringt es dann ja auch nicht mehr.  
Ich will die Wollmilchsau!  

Da der Wechsel jedoch erst in einiger Zeit ansteht, findet sich ja vielleicht noch eine weitere Alternative...


----------



## Wheelerneer (30. Juli 2007)

Bin bisher ganz zufrieden mit dem LRS. 

Einzig diese "maschineneinspeicherei" nervt gewaltig. Musste bei beiden AMS Pro 100 schon nach ein paar Höhenmetern nachzentrieren (Hinterräder). 

Mit den  "hochwertigen echten" LRS-Sätze von DT-Swiss hatte ich da weit weniger Probleme, liegen preislich aber wahrscheinlich weit drüber als dieses Massenprodukt für Cube und DT-Swiss steckt dann auch mehr Sorgfalt hinein.


----------



## plexi32 (7. August 2007)

bikemax100 schrieb:


> Laut der Info die ich erhalten habe handelt es sich um die DT X455 MTB disc.
> 
> Hier das Datenblatt von DT.
> http://www.dtswiss.com/data/files/DAT_DE_60320162502.pdf
> ...



Hallo,

habe eben mal gemssen: meine Felgenbreite (aussen) = 24,0mm;

Das ist doch deutlich mehr als 22,0; innen habe ich nicht gemessen.

Ach ja, habe den XRC 180 von Radon

Gruß

Frank


----------



## skypewalker (7. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich würd mich für das Tubless-Kit von DT Swiss interessieren. Kann mir jemand sagen ob des bei dem LRS geht?


----------



## Herr Schwall (8. August 2007)

hy

die felge ist für tubelessmilchsysteme ungeeignet.
der innere steg ist stark rund nach unten eingedrückt.
wesentlich deutlicher als auf dem datennblatt der 455 zu sehen.
dieses innere profil der felge macht es nahezu unmöglich tubelessfelgenbänder perfekt, blasenfrei aufzukleben.

in der selben gewichtsklasse wäre z.b. die mavic xm719, speziel auch in hinsicht auf latexmilchsysteme, optimal.

ride on


----------



## mother lode (7. September 2007)

Die XM819 hatte ich auch schonmal ins Auge gefaßt - die wiegt ja auch ca. 40g weniger als die 5.1D und soll dabei laut Datenblatt sogar noch breiter sein (23mm gegen 21mm). 
Aber funktioniert dieses Tubeless-Kit denn mit den anderen DT-Felgen wie der 4.2D und der 5.1D?
Die haben im Profil ja immerhin einen stark gerundeten Steg und nicht solche Ecken...


----------



## frogbite (15. November 2007)

Hi,Leute,
hat inzwischen jemand Langzeiterfahrungswerte mit dem XRC 180? 
Ich habe inzwischen nur ca 400 km damit runter, teilweise auch härteres Gelände, aber keine Probleme damit. Nur das Gewicht stört mich etwas. Hat jemand AM-taugliche Alternativen mit geringerem Gewicht getestet?

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## msxtr (13. April 2008)

Hi to all.

Know you for that don't have any information of this wheels in the dtswiss page? 

Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## msxtr (14. April 2008)

msxtr schrieb:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Know you for that don't have any information of this wheels in the dtswiss page?
> 
> ...



Hi, nobody have information about this wheels?  Help, please  

Gruss - Saludos

José


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (15. April 2008)

Hi José,

the DT Swiss page has no information on this wheelset because you cannot buy it separately, it only comes bundled with Cube and Radon bikes.

As stated in this thread before the wheelset is build of Onyx (now 370) hubs, X455 rims, 32 Competition spokes and brass nipples.
It weighs just over 1900 grams.
The X1800 wheelset by DT Swiss is practically the same thing, the only difference being that it has 28 instead of 32 spokes.

What else do you want to know?

Matze


----------



## msxtr (15. April 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Hi José,
> 
> the DT Swiss page has no information on this wheelset because you cannot buy it separately, it only comes bundled with Cube and Radon bikes.
> 
> ...



Hi, *Matze*, thank you for the information, know you if this wheels have bearings or balls how the shimano wheels?

Thanks again  

Gruss - Saludos

Jose


----------



## messias (15. April 2008)

Like all the other DT Swiss hubs it has cartridge bearings.


----------



## msxtr (15. April 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Like all the other DT Swiss hubs it has cartridge bearings.



Ok, thanks!!!!!!!!  

Gruss - Saludos

Jose


----------



## deathtrap18 (16. April 2008)

.... wann habt ihr (oder die meisten hier) den LR-Satz von Cube für verspätete Auslieferung erhalten? 

Langsam wär mal sowas angemessen, . im November bestellt und im Mai "vorraussichtlich" wird dann "vielleicht" my fritzz geliefert. 

aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass ihr noch länger warten musstet....


----------



## pseudosportler (18. April 2008)

Was wurde den für ein Liefertermin bei der Bestellung angegeben, weil erst ab da ist es eine verzögerung, warte auch seit Anfang Dezember auf mein Stereo.

Apropro Stereo, wie seit ihr mit der Felge und den Fat Albert zufrieden, ist die nicht zu schmall, hatte auf meinen HT mal den Nobby Nic in 2,25 auf na Mavic XC 717 drauf, fand ich bei wenig Druck nicht so toll, bis 2,5 Bar war es OK darunter wurde es schwammig in den Kurven.
Was fahrt ihr so an Bar bei wie viell kg, ich wiege ca. 73kg netto.
Hat vielleicht jemand die Felge innen gemessen.
Danke im Vorraus.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stompy (21. April 2008)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi,Leute,
> Nur das Gewicht stört mich etwas. Hat jemand AM-taugliche Alternativen mit geringerem Gewicht getestet?



Da man die Felgen des XRC 180 nicht mit gutem Gewissen als "All mountain" tauglich bezeichnen kann, wäre es hilfreich die Frage zu präzisieren. 
Wenn du nach leichten Laufrädern suchst, die ähnlich schmal und stabil wie XRC 180 sind, dann gibt es im CC-Bereich große Auswahl. 
Z.b. XTR Naben mit DT 4.2 Felgen, Sapim CX-Ray Speichen und Alunippeln. Das ist sehr leicht und auch vom Preis her noch vertretbar.

Wenn du allerdings nach eher robusten Laufrädern für härtere Belastungen (z.b. am Stereo) suchst, die gleichzeitig auch noch leicht sein sollen, dann gibt es weniger, und teils sehr teure Möglichkeiten.
Z.b. DT 240 Naben mit ZTR Flow Felgen und Supercomp Speichen. 
Für weniger Geld bekommt man Hope Pro 2 Naben mit DT 5.1 Felgen, aber das ist dann nicht mehr unbedingt leicht.


----------



## frogbite (21. April 2008)

Stompy schrieb:


> Da man die Felgen des XRC 180 nicht mit gutem Gewissen als "All mountain" tauglich bezeichnen kann, wäre es hilfreich die Frage zu präzisieren.



Hi Stompy, danke für die Antwort.

Meine Frage vom November hat sich aber eigentlich schon überholt. Habe jetzt weitere Touren hinter mir mit den Felgen. Auch ein leichter Bikeparkeinsatz, verblockte Trails, Drop-Übungen und ähnliches All-Mountain-gerechte habe ich hinter mir. Die Felgen haben alles klaglos mitgemacht.
Ich hatte mich nach Alternativen umgeschaut, habe aber festgestellt, dass ich ca. 800  ausgeben muss, um einen AM-geeigneten LRS zufinden, bei dem sich die Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber dem XRC wirklich lohnt (Denke hier an ca. 150 - 200g, pro Rad, versteht sich). Meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau hat sich noch nicht gefunden.
Aber wie gesagt, die Felgen halten. Was mich wiederum zu einer Frage zurückbringt, die ich in dem anderen XRC 180-Thread schon mal gestellt habe: 
Warum ist der XRC 180 nicht AM-geeignet (wobei ich die schlichte Begründung der Felgenbreite nicht unbedingt als Ausschlusskriterium für AM sehe)?
Hat eigentlich wirklich schon einer Probleme mit dem LRS gehabt? 

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## Stompy (21. April 2008)

frogbite schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, die Felgen halten. Was mich wiederum zu einer Frage zurückbringt, die ich in dem anderen XRC 180-Thread schon mal gestellt habe:
> Warum ist der XRC 180 nicht AM-geeignet (wobei ich die schlichte Begründung der Felgenbreite nicht unbedingt als Ausschlusskriterium für AM sehe)?
> 
> Gruß, F.B.



Ich kann dir nur sagen, warum ich diese Felgen nicht gern auf einem AM Bike fahren würde.
Die Felgenbreite ist einer von mehrern Punkten. Breite Reifen mit niedrigem Druck fahren zu können ist eine Option die ein "Rad für jedes Gelände" (All Mountain) einfach haben sollte.
Die Stabilität ist ein ein anderer Punkt. Zwar sind ordentlich eingespeichte Laufräder auch mit schmalen, leichten Felgen ziemlich stabil und für viele Zwecke wirklich ausreichend. 
Aber von einem AM-Laufrad erwarte ich, dass es auch außerhalb des "normalen" Gebrauchs Reserven hat. Also z.b. bei schweren Fahrern und unsauberen Landungen. Die Felge sollte sich auch bei Durchschlägen und Reifenpannen nicht leicht verbiegen.
Man sollte damit, wenn man bei der letzten Abfahrt einer Tagestour zu müde ist um eine saubere Linie zu fahren, trotzdem keine Probleme bekommen.
Dritter Punkt ist die Langzeithaltbarkeit. Ein AM-Laufrad soll schließlich nicht nur 1-2 Jahre halten, sondern viele Jahre anspruchsvollen Gebrauch durchstehen.

In all diesen Punkten würde ich mich nicht auf die X455 verlassen. Deshalb meinte ich auch, dass man diese Felge nicht "mit gutem Gewissen" für den AM-Einsatz empfehlen kann.


----------



## frogbite (23. April 2008)

Stompy schrieb:


> Dritter Punkt ist die Langzeithaltbarkeit. Ein AM-Laufrad soll schließlich nicht nur 1-2 Jahre halten, sondern viele Jahre anspruchsvollen Gebrauch durchstehen.



Da haste recht. Bevor man abschließende Aussagen über die Tauglichkeit machen kann, sollte tatsächlich mal mindestens 3 Jahre gewartet werden.

Damit tschüs bis 2011 !

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## wildkater (3. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

weiß von Euch jemand die genaue(n) Speichenlänge(n) für die DT Swiss XRC 180?
Verbaut sind *DT Swiss Competition*-Speichen in schwarz, oder?

Welche Nippel braucht man?


----------



## tutterchen (4. Mai 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> weiß von Euch jemand die genaue(n) Speichenlänge(n) für die DT Swiss XRC 180?
> Verbaut sind *DT Swiss Competition*-Speichen in schwarz, oder?
> ...



auf deiner felge sollte ein roter aufkleber drauf sein, da steht eigentlich alles drauf. die speichen sind soweit ich mich erinnere 259, 260 und 261 mm lang. bei rose haben sie die speichen aber nur in 2 mm abständen. ich habe nur 260 er bestellt, der eine millimeter fällt nicht ins gewicht. nur deutlich zu lang oder zu kurz sollten sie nicht sein (aus nippel herausschauend, zu wenig gewinde im eingriff). nippel gibt es in 12 und in 14 mm.


----------



## wildkater (4. Mai 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> auf deiner felge sollte ein roter aufkleber drauf sein, da steht eigentlich alles drauf. die speichen sind soweit ich mich erinnere 259, 260 und 261 mm lang. bei rose haben sie die speichen aber nur in 2 mm abständen. ich habe nur 260 er bestellt, der eine millimeter fällt nicht ins gewicht. nur deutlich zu lang oder zu kurz sollten sie nicht sein (aus nippel herausschauend, zu wenig gewinde im eingriff). nippel gibt es in 12 und in 14 mm.



DANKE DANKE DANKE


----------



## frogbite (19. August 2008)

Hi,
so langsam bitzelt es mich doch nach einem anderen LRS am Stereo. Hat von euch inzwischen jemand eine AllMountain-taugliche und leichte Alternative zu seinen XRC 180 gefunden?

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. August 2008)

Hope Pro 2 mit DT_Swiss 4.2 Felgen,habe ich jetzt 2 Jahre bin absolut zufrieden nicht kaputt zu kriegen bis jetzt.Nur die lautstärke der naben ist schon heftig,brauchste keine klingel mehr aber guter Sound.Gruss


----------



## frogbite (19. August 2008)

Hi,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die 4.2d stehen bei mir auch auf der Liste. Nur bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob sie mit 18 Felgenbreite nicht etwas zu schmal für meine geliebten 2.35 Fat Alberts sind. Welche Reifenbreite hast Du verbaut?

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. August 2008)

Conti 2,2  mit Latexschläuchen .Mountain-King .Gruss


----------



## frogbite (19. August 2008)

Danke!


----------



## frogbite (19. August 2008)

Habe mir die schönen leichten 4.2d erstmal aus dem Kopf geschlagen. Die XRC 180 Felgen haben eine breite von 19, die 4.2d nur 18. Und nachdem mir die Fat Alberts schon auf den XRC schwammig vorkommen, wird´s nix mit noch dünneren Felgen. Hat einer die 5.1d, vielleicht sogar noch mit den 240s Naben und hat Erfahrungen damit?

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## supasini (20. August 2008)

ja, ich.
seit 4000 km auf dem Liteville im Einsatz, vorne mit Steckachse.
würde ich so jederzeit wiederkaufen, einzige Einschränkung: ich würde mich heute trauen, statt Messing- Alunippel zu nehmen.
Die Felge ist spitze, mit 85 kg kann ich den Fat Albert mit unter 2 bar fahren ohne dass es zu Snakebites kommt oder das Fahrgefüh schwammig wird. Bisher keine Beulen o.ä.


----------



## Sunset (20. August 2008)

wie sieht es eigentlich mit erfahrungswerten der mavic crossmax st aus?


----------



## frogbite (20. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Die Felge ist spitze, mit 85 kg kann ich den Fat Albert mit unter 2 bar fahren ohne dass es zu Snakebites kommt oder das Fahrgefüh schwammig wird. Bisher keine Beulen o.ä.



Danke, supasini.
In die Richtung tendiere ich dann mal. Auch wenn die Felgen so ca. 50 gr schwerer sind als die XRC, dürfte ich im Gesamtgewicht 100 gr unter den XRC liegen. Sollte sich aber lohnen, wenn man die FA dann unter 2 bar fahren kann.  
Habe die Kombi 240s/5.1d gerade für 399,- bei nubuk gesehen. Mal sehen, was vom Urlaubsgeld übrig bleibt.
Darf ich noch fragen, was dich der Spaß gekostet hat?

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## fatz (20. August 2008)

@froggi:
hab grad mal meine sun sos nachgemessen: knapp 23mm innen. drunter wuerd ich mit den fetten 
albert nicht gehen wollen. die dinger sind jetzt die 3. saison am rad und immer noch gerade wie am
ersten tag. lieber n paar gramm mehr und dafuer musst du dir keine gedanken machen, ob sie den
trail da jetzt aushalten oder ob's jetzt gleich n bissl schwund gibt.
eine stabile industrielagernabe dazu und gut is...

schau mal bei www.actionsports.de , da hab ich mal n xc-lrs (dt4.1d mit ringle-wiessnimmerwas) 
gekauft. war ok und der preis unschlagbar.


----------



## frogbite (23. August 2008)

Danke, fatz,

habe mich schon fast entschieden: 240s + SuperComp + ZTR Flow, bei bike-x-perts für 553 EUR. Anderen Anbieter für die Kombination habe ich leider nicht gefunden.

Nicht so günstig, aber wohl guuut und knapp unter 1700 gr.

F.B.


----------



## mother lode (23. August 2008)

Hi!

Ich hab an meinem Stereo auch die 240s + 5.1D und bin absolut zufrieden. 
Tubeless schadet da auch nicht. Das Gewicht tut sich im Vergleich zum XRC nicht wirklich was und ein Sprinter ist das Stereo eh nicht.
Die ZTR Felgen kannte ich noch garnicht, das Gewicht hört sich aber gut an und man kann die Felgen anscheinend mit normalen und UST-Reifen fahren.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (23. August 2008)

Danke für die Erfahrungsberichte.

War schon am schwanken, ob ich die Hope Pro II Nabe oder die 240s nehmen sollte. Da die 240s aber nen Tick leichter und im Test besser weggekommen ist als die Hope und hier anscheinend auch keine Probleme mit der 240s bestehen, werde ich diese vorziehen.

Schönen Abend,
F.B.


----------



## mother lode (23. August 2008)

Wartung sollte da auch nicht viel anfallen. 
Nun muß man nur noch auf Carbonfelgen oder LRS für AM warten... Sowas im Bereich von 1500-1600g Gramm sollte dann nach dem XCR 1250 doch bei entsprechender Felgenbreite möglich sein.


----------



## messias (25. August 2008)

Genau. Und wenn man dann eine Abfahrt ein bissle zu fix Ã¼ber nen dicken Stein gefahren ist, dann lÃ¤sst man sich einfach ne neue Felge einspeichen. Kostet bestimmt auch nur 500â¬...


----------



## mother lode (25. August 2008)

Peanuts!  Natürlich ist das ein Nachteil...
Technisch möglich wird das aber bestimmt irgendwann sein. Alufelgen haben genauso Belastungsgrenzen und es gibt ja erst die erste Generation von CC-Carbon-LRS soweit ich weiß. Im Rahmenbau findet man es doch mittlerweile schon weit häufiger als noch vor ein bis zwei Jahren.
Übrigens meine ich auf einem Foto des ´09 Scott Genius LTD (mit immerhin 150mm FW) Carbonfelgen ausgemacht zu haben. Das war in einer Ausgabe der MB, glaube ich, die ich mir wegen der Neuheiten ´09 geholt hatte.


----------



## messias (25. August 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> Übrigens meine ich auf einem Foto des ´09 Scott Genius LTD (mit immerhin 150mm FW) Carbonfelgen ausgemacht zu haben. Das war in einer Ausgabe der MB, glaube ich, die ich mir wegen der Neuheiten ´09 geholt hatte.



Ja, das sind aber nur die bereits bekannten CC-Carbonfelgen. Wie lang das an einem All Mountain gut geht wird sich erstmal zeigen müssen. Aber wer 8000-9000 Flocken für das gesamte Bike ausgeben kann, dem wirds sicher nicht weh tun sich gelegentlich ne neue Carbonfelge zu kaufen.
Sicher wirds hier noch Fortschritte geben, aber momentan halte ich das nur für ein Gimmick. Carbonfelgen sind derzeit weder leichter, noch stabiler als Alufelgen, kosten dafür aber mehr als das Zehnfache.
Für Zahnärzte OK, aber wer echtes Gelände fahren will, für den führt derzeit noch kein Weg an Alu vorbei.


----------



## mother lode (25. August 2008)

Da stimme ich auch mit dir überein. Weshalb man die CC-Felgen unbedingt an ein 150mm Rad montieren muß, erschließt sich mir, abgesehen von der Exklusivität des LTD, nicht so recht.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumaschinken (10. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich lasse den Fred mal aufleben.
Fahre das Cube AMS 125 2008er Modell, mit besagtem Laufradsatz. Ich bin mir immer noch etwas unschlüssig, ob ich auch 2,35er Reifen montieren kann ohne Probleme?

Grüße vom Tobi


----------



## fatz (10. September 2009)

ist denk ich ein wenig schmal um mit wenig druck zu fahren ,was ja gerade der witz von fetten schlappen
ist. andereseits war der lrs ja auch mal auf dem stereo mit 2.35ern ausgeliefert worden, wenn ich mich 
nicht irre...


----------



## sipaq (10. September 2009)

Ich fahr den LRS mit den aktuellen 2,4er Fat Alberts vorne mit 2,1bar und hinten mit 2,3bar. Das funktioniert prima, bei weniger Druck hast Du aber ruckzuck Durchschläge. Ich wiege mit Rucksack so um die 80kg. Sofern Du mehr wiegst, musst Du mit entsprechend mehr Luftdruck fahren.


----------



## wildkater (10. September 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> ist denk ich ein wenig schmal um mit wenig druck zu fahren ,was ja gerade der witz von fetten schlappen
> ist. andereseits war der lrs ja auch mal auf dem stereo mit 2.35ern ausgeliefert worden, wenn ich mich
> nicht irre...



Fahre besagtes 2007er Stereo Modell mit 2.35er FA vorne und hinten. Mit Rucksack komme ich auf ca. 100kg.
Fahre mit ca. 1.9 bar und hatte erst einen Snakebite (Fahrfehler).

Wollte die Felgen ursprünglich fahren, bis sie kaputt sind - sie werden nicht geschont, bleiben aber heil... Qualität scheint gut zu sein. Breitere Felgen wären aber bestimmt besser vom Fahrgefühl her.


----------



## fatz (10. September 2009)

das mit den durchschlaegen hast du immer egal wie breit die felgen sind, da
hilft nur schlauchlos fahren.
aber ich kann den fat albert auf meinen sun-sos mit 1.5-2 bar fahren ohne, dass er seitlich
wegknickt. die ist aber innen 23mm breit. da wird's bei den xrc 180 dann schon
eher ungemuetlich.


----------



## Pumaschinken (11. September 2009)

also is nen 2,35er Reifen eigentlich problemlos fahrbar? oder habe ich auch im Fahrverhalten Unterschiede zu einer breiteren Felge? Wie breit ist die XRC eigentlich?

@ Wilkater: Bringe gleiches Kampfgewicht auf die Waage. Freut mich zu hören das du mit der Stabiliät zufrieden bist, hatte da bisher immer Bedenken.

Grüße vom Tobi


----------



## schatten (11. September 2009)

Pumaschinken schrieb:


> Wie breit ist die XRC eigentlich?


Maulweite 17mm.


----------



## fatz (11. September 2009)

Pumaschinken schrieb:


> oder habe ich auch im Fahrverhalten Unterschiede zu einer breiteren Felge?


klar hast du. je schmaeler die felge desto schmaeler ist auch der reifen, ob wohl dieselbe nummer draufsteht.....


----------



## sipaq (11. September 2009)

schatten schrieb:


> Maulweite 17mm.


Nein! 
ETRTO 559-19 steht auf meiner Felge, also ist das eine 26 Zoll Felge (dafür steht das 559) mit 19mm Maulweite.


----------



## wildkater (11. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Nein!
> ETRTO 559-19 steht auf meiner Felge, also ist das eine 26 Zoll Felge (dafür steht das 559) mit 19mm Maulweite.


Stimmt. Aber >21mm wären besser für den breiten FA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (12. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Nein!
> ETRTO 559-19 steht auf meiner Felge, also ist das eine 26 Zoll Felge (dafür steht das 559) mit 19mm Maulweite.



Ich glaube, da gibt es ein Definitionsproblem:
In diesem Forum ist mit Maulweite scheinbar üblicherweise der Abstand zwischen den Felgenhörnern gemeint, die sich ja auch einfach messen läßt.
Die 19mm werden hier meist als Innenweite bezeichnet.
Was von den Bezeichnungen jetzt ETRTO-konform ist, habe ich allerdings noch nie nachgeschaut.


----------



## cryzz (13. September 2009)

Hallo,

hab den XRC180 auch auf meinem AMS125 gehabt. Die Maulweite habe ich mal gemessen und sie beträgt 18mm!!!
Mittlerweile fahre ich aber DT Swiss E2200 mit 22mm Maulweite und FatAlbert. Und ich muss sagen, dass sich der Wechsel gelohnt hat. Kann den FA mit wesentlich weniger Druck fahren und in Kurven usw. hab ich super Grip!

Ciao
Chris


----------



## wildkater (13. September 2009)

cryzz schrieb:


> Mittlerweile fahre ich aber DT Swiss E2200 mit 22mm Maulweite und FatAlbert.


Der ist glaube ich um einiges schwerer als der XRC180 - merkt man das beim bergaufradeln?


----------



## schatten (13. September 2009)

Das Gewicht merkt man vor allem beim Beschleunigen.
So einen LRS wie den E2200 halte ich aber im AMS für overkill; der XRC180 ist ja schon sackschwer. Enduro LRS gibts ja schon leichter als den XRC180.
Auch in der Breite des E2200 kann man leichter bauen, z.B. mit Sun-Ringle EQ31 Felge, da habe ich einen LRS mit ca. 2080g.


----------



## Zeeep (1. April 2010)

ich fahre besagten Laufradsatz nun seit 2 Jahren über großteils Trails und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.
Den 4 cm dicken Ast auf der gestrigen Tour hat er allerdings nicht stand gehalten


----------

